# Dodo Glass Sealant Wins AutoExpres Test



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Only product tested to get 5 stars, beat ten others and scooped a 'Best Buy' badge.

Despite our products sometimes outperforming others in AE tests, they rarely get 5 stars because of the price. So this was a real exception and a Best Buy to add to the 'Commended' badges our products would normally get.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

congrats to DodoJuice, would be interesting if they report back on durability maybe 6 months down the line rather than just a couple of months..


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

What was it up against out of interest?


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Il have to buy auto express and have a read I think


----------

